# Found mites on my Hedgehog?!



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw tiny mites crawling on a piece of my hedgehogs dry skin. How do I treat this? And how do they manage to catch them? He is my only hedgehog and has not been into contact with any other hedgehogs & rarely with my other pets. What health issues do mites cause other than death? All info would be appreciated


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Get an appointment with your vet ASAP. You need to treat the mites with a topical cream called Revolution. Only your vet can prescribe this, and it's impossible to overdose on. When you go to the vets office make sure to state that you do NOT want Ivermectin. Ivermectin is another treatment for mites- it works by paralyzing the mites. However, in some cases it has caused paralysis and death in hedgehogs. Just be firm and state that you want to treat the mites with Revolution.

In terms of catching the mites, you can't really catch them. You just have to be vigilant and clean your hedgies cage daily and thoroughly with vinegar and water. Change out the bedding/ fleece liner too. Remove any wood products from their cage, as they can harbor more mites and reinfect your hedgie. Poor little one! I hope you are able to get treatment soon!


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

raerysdyk said:


> Get an appointment with your vet ASAP. You need to treat the mites with a topical cream called Revolution. Only your vet can prescribe this, and it's impossible to overdose on. When you go to the vets office make sure to state that you do NOT want Ivermectin. Ivermectin is another treatment for mites- it works by paralyzing the mites. However, in some cases it has caused paralysis and death in hedgehogs. Just be firm and state that you want to treat the mites with Revolution.
> 
> In terms of catching the mites, you can't really catch them. You just have to be vigilant and clean your hedgies cage daily and thoroughly with vinegar and water. Change out the bedding/ fleece liner too. Remove any wood products from their cage, as they can harbor more mites and reinfect your hedgie. Poor little one! I hope you are able to get treatment soon!


Thankyou. I will do. I feel terrible that he's got them. Poor little guy.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Wood/paper based bedding (shavings, carefresh, etc.) or any other wood in the cage can harbor mites. Depending on the kind of mite, it's also possible for a hedgehog to have several of them present without any quill loss or other symptoms, and then for them to multiply when the hedgehog's immune system is weakened. Sounds like you caught them early, so if you get Revolution from the vet to start treatment, your hedgehog should have little in the way of quill loss from the mites. You should wash the cage and everything in it thoroughly, and if you don't already use liners, I would suggest switching to those.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> Wood/paper based bedding (shavings, carefresh, etc.) or any other wood in the cage can harbor mites. Depending on the kind of mite, it's also possible for a hedgehog to have several of them present without any quill loss or other symptoms, and then for them to multiply when the hedgehog's immune system is weakened. Sounds like you caught them early, so if you get Revolution from the vet to start treatment, your hedgehog should have little in the way of quill loss from the mites. You should wash the cage and everything in it thoroughly, and if you don't already use liners, I would suggest switching to those.


To me in the light the mites looked red? If you know what type they could be from the colour? He has paper shreddings as bedding/flooring so they could possibly be the cause then.


----------



## MLHollywood (Apr 22, 2012)

I know chicken mites are red, but that's because they feed on blood. Clover mites might be red too. I'm not sure that the color can tell you exactly what kind they are.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know enough about mites to identify them by color. But, yes, if he's on paper bedding, that's almost definitely where the mites came from. Often bags of bedding bought in stores can have them already. I'd definitely suggest changing to liners, and get a vet appointment for Revolution.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

MLHollywood said:


> I know chicken mites are red, but that's because they feed on blood. Clover mites might be red too. I'm not sure that the color can tell you exactly what kind they are.


Ok thanks. I guess I'll find out at the vets tomorrow! Does anyone know if you can use the more treatment that you can use on cats & dogs? I remember someone suggesting that before


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Revolution for cats, kittens, or puppies can all be used for hedgehogs. Your vet will know the exact dosage. It doesn't cost very much either. I don't know if you'll actually find out which species of mite it is, but it's kind of irrelevant - they can all be treated with the same stuff.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks. I don't mind about the price Aslong as my little guy is cured & treated properly. I just worry about my vet as they don't have any experience with Pygmys nor do any other vets in my area


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't worry, Revolution is relatively safe and near impossible to overdose. Just stay away from ivermectin, many vets will try to use that one. Refuse at all costs!!! Stick with Revolution no matter what your vet says.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. I took him to the vet first thing and he's been treated. His house has been cleaned and disinfected throughout. He's so confused as he has nothing to hide under while everything dries!


----------

